# Coal/Ember sifting Shovel/Rake $15



## isipwater (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi,

I have been using the following product for about a month now. See below for a product review.

http://www.amazon.com/Imperial-Cat-...=8-2&keywords=heavy+duty+kitty+litter+scooper








First, yes, this is actually sold as a heavy duty kitty litter scoop but it looked sturdy enough so I thought I would give it a try.

Other products I looked at before getting this one included the Ash Dragon Ember Sifter for $35 + shipping:
http://www.amazon.com/Ash-Dragon-Si...TF8&qid=1385865207&sr=8-12&keywords=ash+scoop

I also considered Lehman's Koal Keeper for $16.95 + shipping:
https://www.lehmans.com/p-2147-koal-keeper-ember-recovery-tool.aspx

So, here is a quick summary of the heavy duty kitty litter scooper:

*Pros*:
-Heavy Duty with thick gauge wiring.
-Good hole spacing of 3/8".  This allows for quick ash sifting while getting small, medium and large embers/coals.  
-The long handle is handy to reach the back of the stove.
-It does the job well.

*Cons:*
-The handle comes in an angle that is too much in the up direction.  I easily bent it downward with my hands with medium effort on the first try.  

*Summary:*
So, if you are looking for an inexpensive but heavy duty/well made coal/ember tool, I recommend this kitty scoop.  I have been using it everyday for a month and it performs excellent.


----------



## Halligan (Dec 1, 2013)

It pays to think outside the (kitty litter) box.


----------

